# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Jamie Eason - Fitness Girl

## Polyneikos

Μια πολύ όμορφη παρουσία στα fitness είναι και η Jamie Eason.Λόγω της ωραίας της παρουσίας έχει κανει εκατοντάδες φωτογραφήσεις,πιστεύω είναι η επιτομή του τέλειου συνδυασμου γυμναστικης και ομορφιάς.
Συμφωνείτε ;

----------


## ovelix

^^+1000  :02. Shock:   :03. Thumb up:  δεν ρωταω για τηλ γιατι σιγουρα θα το κρατας για παρτυ σου χεχεχε  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

ναι,αν είχα το τηλεφωνο της εδώ θα ήμουνα,χα,χα!!Θα σας εστελνα φωτό μαζί της !!

----------


## RUHL

βαλε καμια καλυτερη φωτο τι ειναι αυτα  :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:

----------


## Polyneikos

σάτιρε Ruhl ! Θα παρέμβει το Ε.Σ.Ρ. του Muscleboss !

----------


## Muscleboss

> σάτιρε Ruhl ! Θα παρέμβει το Ε.Σ.Ρ. του Muscleboss !


σωστό...  :02. Moderator:  

φοβερή γυναίκα... βάλτε και άλλες φώτος με διάκριση!!  :01. Razz:  

polyneikos ευχαριστούμε για τα ωραία τοπικς!  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΥΓ: Άντε να σαι κριτής τώρα και να σε κοιτάει στα μάτια, να σου χαμογελάει και να σου κλείνει και το μάτι (γιατί τα κάνουν αυτά).... μπορείς να κοιτάξεις αλλού; 
Ηλία τι λές σαν πιο έμπειρος;

ΜΒ

----------


## Georges

Oι Limp bizkit έχουν 1 κομμάτι το Eat You Alive. Ε λοιπόν αυτό πάει γάντι σ' αυτή την "ύπαρξη"   :02. Love:

----------


## billys15

> είναι η επιτομή του τέλειου


Μονο αυτο φτανει... 8)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο polyneikos
> 
> σάτιρε Ruhl ! Θα παρέμβει το Ε.Σ.Ρ. του Muscleboss !
> 
> 
> σωστό...  
> 
> φοβερή γυναίκα... βάλτε και άλλες φώτος με διάκριση!!  
> 
> ...


εγώ έχω να πώ πώς όσο αντικειμενικός να είσαι δεν μπορεί να μην επηρεαστείς απο την γυναικεία ομορφια μου έχει τύχει περίπτωση που θα ευχόμουν να μην ήμουν κριτής , γιατί πάντα με διακατέχει το άγχος φοβόμενος μην αδηκήσω κανέναν η πολλές φοπρές αν είναι κάποιος γνωστός η φίλος αλλά πρέπει όσο γίνετε να μην βάζουμε τις προσωπικές σχέσεις η καλύτερα σε τέτοια περίπτωση προτημώ να μην καθήσω κριτής .

τώρα ως αναφορά περιπτώσεις σαν την κοπέλα μόνο αν στις φλέβες σου αντί για αίμα έχεις αριάνι μπορεί να μείνεις ανεπηρέαστος είναι τρέλα , δεν μιλάμε για χαρακτήρα εδω αλλά για εικόνα ξεκαθαρίζουμε .  :02. Affraid:   :02. Shock:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Μια πολύ όμορφη παρουσία στα fitness είναι και η Jamie Eason.Λόγω της ωραίας της παρουσίας έχει κανει εκατοντάδες φωτογραφήσεις,πιστεύω είναι η επιτομή του τέλειου συνδυασμου γυμναστικης και ομορφιάς.
> Συμφωνείτε ;


 άστα να πάνε   :02. Cyclops:   :02. Cyclops:

----------


## Muscleboss

sorry που επανέρχομαι... αλλά αναρωτιέμαι ξανά...




> 


καλά, αυτο το πρά(γ)μα ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ;;;;
 :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:

----------


## slaine

υπάρχει και παραυπάρχει Πάνο..... απλά σε άλλο πλανήτη!!!!!!! 

εν τω μεταξύ την έχουν στο γυμναστήριο σε αφίσα, μάλλον για να μας ανεβάζει την τεστο...  :01. lol:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Ο Θεος ειχε τρελα κεφια οταν την εφτιαξε αυτο ειναι το σιγουρο  :02. Shock:    Ειναι ΘΕΑ!!!!

----------


## argyrakis

Είναι τρέλα η γυναίκα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συμφωνώ ρε παιδιά αλλά σκεφτείτε πως όσο ωραία και να είναι αν δεν διαθέτει και κατι άλλο ,πάντα υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει βαρεθεί να την μαμαει.

γιατί αν δεν ίσχυε αυτό που λέω, τότε όλα τα μοντέλα και ηθοποιοί του χόλιγουντ δεν θα έτρωγαν το κέρατο της αρκούδας.

εμείς όμως επειδή δεν είμαστε στην θέση αυτών καλά κάνουμε και   :02. Shock:   :01. Razz:

----------


## yannis88

> συμφωνώ ρε παιδιά αλλά σκεφτείτε πως όσο ωραία και να είναι αν δεν διαθέτει και κατι άλλο ,πάντα υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει βαρεθεί να την μαμαει.
> 
> γιατί αν δεν ίσχυε αυτό που λέω, τότε όλα τα μοντέλα και ηθοποιοί του χόλιγουντ δεν θα έτρωγαν το κέρατο της αρκούδας.
> 
> εμείς όμως επειδή δεν είμαστε στην θέση αυτών καλά κάνουμε και


  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:  

Αυτό είναι πραγματικά ντούμπανο και γυναικάρα...Πενα.

----------


## JohnyB

Δε χρειαζεται να πω ποια ειναι η ταπετσαρια μου στο pc εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο ετσι!!!!!!!  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  
Απλα απαιχτη!!!!!!

----------


## Annie

..όντως υπέροχη η Eason..... από τις πολύ γνωστές στο fitness...και μαλλον όχι αδικα.... κατάφερε να συνδιάσει απίστευτο σώμα, με θηλυκότητα και ομορφιά...

----------


## mantus3

> ..όντως υπέροχη η Eason..... από τις πολύ γνωστές στο fitness...και μαλλον όχι αδικα.... κατάφερε να συνδιάσει απίστευτο σώμα, με θηλυκότητα και ομορφιά...


οπως εσυ δηλαδη, απλα σιγουρα σε μικροτερο επιπεδο... 

κ για να ξενερώσω μερικους που την κανανε κ θεα, αμα δεν ηταν γνωστη ποσοι απο εσας θα την κοιτουσατε? δεν θελω να την θίξω αλλα μηπως υπερβαλουμε?

----------


## RUHL

κακογουστε ^  :01. Mr. Green:   ποσταρε καμια αθλητρια του φιτνες που θα "κοιτουσες" στον δρομο  :01. lol:  


Αν θελετε ανοιγω και Poll να δουμε ποιοι θα την κοιτουσαν και πιοι οχι  :01. lol: 




> οπως εσυ δηλαδη, απλα σιγουρα σε μεγαλυτερο επιπεδο...


fixed
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

γα να παινέψουμε και τον τόπο μας, η Annie της ρίχνει και ένα κεφάλι...  :01. Smile Wide:  

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

΄δεν φτάνει να είναι όμορφη μια γυναίκα παίζει ρόλο και η φοτογραφία πόσο καλά ειναι τραβηγμένη  και αν είναι επαγγελματική κρύβει και ατέλειες .

συμφωνώ και με τον πάνο αρκεί κάποιος να δεί το αβατάρ της Annie εκτός τις φωτο στο τόπικ δεν νομίζω να έχει να ζηλέψει κάτι σε θυληκότητα και μιλάμε και για ελληνίδα   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούσε να μην είμαστε λάτρεις του ωραίου φύλλου εδω στο φόρουμ .  :02. Love:   :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Annie
> 
> ..όντως υπέροχη η Eason..... από τις πολύ γνωστές στο fitness...και μαλλον όχι αδικα.... κατάφερε να συνδιάσει απίστευτο σώμα, με θηλυκότητα και ομορφιά...
> 
> 
> οπως εσυ δηλαδη, απλα σιγουρα σε μικροτερο επιπεδο... 
> 
> κ για να ξενερώσω μερικους που την κανανε κ θεα, αμα δεν ηταν γνωστη ποσοι απο εσας θα την κοιτουσατε? δεν θελω να την θίξω αλλα μηπως υπερβαλουμε?


Εγώ θα την κοιτούσα!! Και την Αννιε βέβαια , μην τρελλαινόμαστε.
Αυτό που λες μαντους ισχυει για τις διασημες που δεν είναι και πολύ ωραιες,του στυλ αν δεν ήταν γνωστες θα τις κοιτούσες ή αν δεν είχαν φράγκα,τώρα οι αντικειμενικα όμορφες ποιος δεν θα έριχνε και δευτερη και τριτη ματια;;

----------


## ovelix

και οι δυο ειναι   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  τι να λεμε τωρα

----------


## Polyneikos

> κ για να ξενερώσω μερικους που την κανανε κ θεα, αμα δεν ηταν γνωστη ποσοι απο εσας θα την κοιτουσατε? δεν θελω να την θίξω αλλα μηπως υπερβαλουμε?


  :02. Nana na nana:   :08. One Laugh:

----------


## ovelix

τι παθαινουμε μεσημεριατικα ^^  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  μπραβο στη Ν.Μακρη

----------


## RUHL

^^^ ρε πολυνικε σταματα να βαζεις πατσαβουρες  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   θα κανει εμετο ο μαντυς  :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## _kwstas_

τι ...ναρα ειναι αυτη?? ρε παιδια???  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:

----------


## peris

πολυ ομορφη γυναικα με φοβερη θυλυκοτητα  :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:

----------


## chryssa

> ..όντως υπέροχη η Eason..... από τις πολύ γνωστές στο fitness...και μαλλον όχι αδικα.... κατάφερε να συνδιάσει απίστευτο σώμα, με θηλυκότητα και ομορφιά...




καλημέρα σε όλους,
η Jamie όντως αξίζει τα σχόλια σας και ακόμα περισσότερο... 
να ρωτήσω εσάς που γνωρίζετε ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ bbgirl και fitness girl? 
τι το διαφορέτικό προσέχουν στη διατροφή τους ή στις προπονήσεις τους για το fitness?

----------


## KATERINI 144

welcome καταρχήν, αν θελεις άνοιξε ενα τοπικ στα νεα μελοι και πες λιγα λόγια για σενα, η διαφορά μεταξη bbgirl-fitness girl είναι στον όγκο.

μπορεις να ρωτήσεις εδω στην εξπερ του φορουμ για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και ποιο σίγουρες                           H Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη απαντά ...

 :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

> καλημέρα σε όλους,
> η Jamie όντως αξίζει τα σχόλια σας και ακόμα περισσότερο... 
> να ρωτήσω εσάς που γνωρίζετε ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ bbgirl και fitness girl? 
> τι το διαφορέτικό προσέχουν στη διατροφή τους ή στις προπονήσεις τους για το fitness?


Και οι δυο κατηγοριες εχουν την ιδια προπονηση και διατροφη. Παρουσιαστηκα και οι δυο κατηγοριες χαρακτηριζονται απο μυωδης κορμια, με τη διαφορα πως η fitness εχει λιγοτερο ογκο και οταν διαγονιζεται, βαθμολογειται και η χορογραφια της.
Στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουμε καμια κοπελα που θα μπορουσε να χαρακτηριστει bodybuilder σε σχεση με το εξωτερικο.

----------


## Paco

Πολύ όμορφη αθλητρια,πραγματικα διαφημίζει την προπόνηση με τα βαρη.

----------


## puka

Ενταξει , παιδιά , ειναι πολύ ομορφη , γεγονός ....... 
Μονο τυφλός Θα ελεγε το αντιΘετο ... Βγαζει ματι .... 

Μπραβο !!!!

----------


## gym

http://wn.com/Jamie_Eason__Colmbus,_OH_Photoshoot
να μην λετε οτι δεν την συμπαθω..οριστεεε!! :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ΄δεν φτάνει να είναι όμορφη μια γυναίκα παίζει ρόλο και η φοτογραφία πόσο καλά ειναι τραβηγμένη  και αν είναι επαγγελματική κρύβει και ατέλειες .


Με αφορμη το σχολιο του Ηλια περι επαγγελματικης φωτογραφησης που κανουν τις ατελειες ανυπαρκτες (συμφωνω) και εχωντας εικονα η *Jam* δεν εχει αντιπαλο ουτε το πρωι οταν  ξυπναει !

Παρτε μια πριν το πρωινο αεροβιο - Μια πριν την εξοδο και - Μια απο διακοπες ! (2003)

----------


## Dreiko

^^^^ :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :03. Bowdown: 

τρομερη!!!

----------


## Xxlakis

> Με αφορμη το σχολιο του Ηλια περι επαγγελματικης φωτογραφησης που κανουν τις ατελειες ανυπαρκτες (συμφωνω) και εχωντας εικονα η *Jam* δεν εχει αντιπαλο ουτε το πρωι οταν  ξυπναει !
> 
> Παρτε μια πριν το πρωινο αεροβιο - Μια πριν την εξοδο και - Μια απο διακοπες ! (2003)


Καλα η πρωινη αεροβια αποκτα "αλλη" διασταση αμα ξυπνας διπλα της...παντως εκτος απο ωραιο κορμι βγαζει και μια "ευγενεια" το προσωπο της κατι που κανει "θανατηφορο" συνδυασμο.Ενταξει πολλες εχουνε ωραια σωματα αλλα εγω παντα απο το προσωπο ξεκινω  και μετα κατεβαζω το ματι προς τα κατω.Ε και αμα εχει και αναλογο χαρακτηρα να σε τραβαει τοτε βουρ στο "μυ"(οχι πατσα).

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Η *Jam* τωρα ειναι παντρεμενη εχει δυο παιδια και σε γενικες γραμμες ζει σε μια τυπικη Αμερικανικη οικογενεια !

Σε λιγες μερες θα εχω φωτο της για την κατασταση που ειναι τωρα !

----------


## gym

Η συγκεκριμεη αθλητρια-μοντελο εχει περασει δυσκολα στο θεμα υγειας...εαν δεν κανω λαθος καρκινος μαστου αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη...
οποτε διπλα αξια... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Η συγκεκριμεη αθλητρια-μοντελο εχει περασει δυσκολα στο θεμα υγειας...εαν δεν κανω λαθος καρκινος μαστου αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη...
> οποτε διπλα αξια...


πρέπει να ισχύει αυτο , πάντως με αυτα που έχω διαβάσει και δεί είναι αξιέπαινη κοπέλα και μπράβο της για ότι εχει καταφέρει και είναι και κούκλα όπως λέει κι ο στέλιος ότι ώρα και να την δείς , ακόμη και το πρωί όταν ξυπνάει , βλέποντάς την ξυπνάν οι αισθήσεις και ξεκινάς όμορφα την μέρα .
και ενα άλλο σημαντικό δεν έχω ακούσει να έχει δώσει δικαίωμα για αρνητικά σχόλια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Η συγκεκριμεη αθλητρια-μοντελο εχει περασει δυσκολα στο θεμα υγειας...εαν δεν κανω λαθος καρκινος μαστου αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη...
> οποτε διπλα αξια...


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο καθως και αλλα πολλα σχετικα με την υγεια της πολυ πριν ασχοληθει με το χωρο !

Ειναι *ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ* και δεν αναφερομαι στην εξωτερικη της εμφανιση αλλα τον χαρακτηρα της. Εχει την καθαρα Αμερικανικη νοοτροπια κατι που εδω στην Ελλαδα μπορει να ξαφνιασει καποιους (πονηρα) με τις κινησεις της.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Oπως σας υποσχεθηκα το υλικο που περιμενα απο την *JAM* !

Στη *1η* φωτο απο την περιοδο που ταλαιπωρηθηκε με τον καρκινο !   :03. Clap: 

Στη *2η* φωτο στο ρολο της *"μαμας"* (θεωρει τον εαυτο της μητερα χαρη στα 2 ανηψια της) !  :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

ειναι λιγο σοκιν,αν θεωρηθει πολυ,ας την διαγραψουν οι mod... :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Kαι η *JAM* εν ετη 2011 με την μητερα της !

----------


## average_joe

αρρωστια ολες οι φωτο  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
σε μελαχρινο την εχουμε πουθενα ή μπα? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> αρρωστια ολες οι φωτο 
> σε μελαχρινο την εχουμε πουθενα ή μπα?



Δεν υπηρξε ποτε ! 

(Φωτο: οπως την γνωρησα)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34394   ειναι λιγο σοκιν,αν θεωρηθει πολυ,ας την διαγραψουν οι mod...


ντροπή τι φωτο είναι αυτή , την αφήνω και δεν την σβήνω μόνο και μόνο για την πρωτοτυπία στο κατω μέρος του μαγιό ανάποδο τρίγωνο , και πάνω έχει το σύστημα της κουρτίνας φαντάζομαι ανοίγει και μαζεύει  στο κορδονάκι. 

για λόγους στυλιστικής πρωτοτυπίας και μόνο θα το αφήσω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Δεν υπηρξε ποτε ! 
> 
> (Φωτο: *οπως την γνωρησα*)


Στέλιο όταν τη γνώρισες τί της είπες;  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στέλιο όταν τη γνώρισες τί της είπες; 
> 
> ΜΒ


Τιποτα απολυτως....

----------


## gym

http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch...turkey-burgers

η jamie σας φτιαχνει μπιφτεκιααααα!!!!!απολαυστε κ φτιαξτε! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## koukoutsaki

ειναι απλα αξιοθαυμαστη
και πολυ γλυκουλα

----------


## gym

Καποιες φωτο μεσα απο τη σελιδα της στο φβ...

----------

